# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νεος από Ιλιον (Λακιωτη). Βοηθεια για scan!

## stevef50

Γεια χαρά σε όλους. Μπορει κανείς να βοηθήσει για scan στην περιοχή του Λακιωτη στο Ιλιον? Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη. Ειναι κανείς κοντά μου???

----------


## stean_202

Βάζω κάρτα/pigtail αν βρεθεί κάποιος με μια stellίτσα...

----------


## stevef50

Τι ειναι ρε παιδιά η stellίτσα? Κεραία?? Laptop παντως διαθέτω.

----------


## nikpet

> Τι ειναι ρε παιδιά η stellίτσα? Κεραία?? Laptop παντως διαθέτω.


Αύριο απόγευμα μπορώ να έρθω να σε βοηθήσω στο scan...

Όποιος άλλος θέλει να έρθει αύριο ευπρόσδεκτος  ::  

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

ps.Στάθη σου στέλνω με pm το κιν μου.

----------


## ririco

Εαν μπορεσω θα ερθω και εγω  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Εαν μπορεσω θα ερθω και εγω


Γιάννη μπορείς να κανονίσεις αύριο να πάμε και στον φίλο σου;

Να τα κάνουμε όλα μία και καλή...  ::   ::   ::  

call me αν είναι.

----------


## nikpet

Αποτελέσματα του scan που έγινε χτες...

Το καλύτερο και πιο σταθερό σήμα το βρήκαμε από το Access Point του Παναγιώτη ( Ataraxos - 1401 )...
Ακολουθεί με μικρή διαφορά του Σταμάτη ( Stafan - 4218 ).
Εμένα που ήμουν και πιο κοντά από όλυε τους υπόλοιπους δε με βλέπει καθόλου, εξαιτίας μίας πολυκατοικίας που βρίσκεται ανάμεσά μας.

Λόγω απόστασης όμως θα προτιμηθεί ο Παναγιώτης  ::  .

Παρακάτω παρατίθενται τα αποτελέσμα...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

ps. Χτες έγινε και ένα ακόμα scan στον Άγιο Νικόλα κοντά...

800m μακριά από εμένα...
Καθαρή οπτική επαφή με μένα, πολύ καλό σήμα, εν αναμονή αγοράς εξοπλισμού.

----------


## stevef50

Nα ευχαριστήσω τα παιδιά για το scan , έστω και καθυστερημένα!
τελικά θα συνδεθω με τον Ατάραχο. Είμαστε σε ερευνα αγοράς για αγορά εξοπλισμού.
Μέχρι τέλος του μηνα θα ειμαστε on air!!
Thanks.

----------


## gkapog

Αν θέλεις bblink δοκιμασε είμαστε κοντά και μαλλον βλεπόμαστε... Εκπέμεπει ένα if προς τα εκει περιπου...

----------


## gas

Μαλλον δεν ειδες την τελευταια ημερομηνια του ποστ (5 χρονια πριν).

----------

